# Honey comb



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

> watched Daves video on the feeder board


What /Where is this ??

Tommyt


----------



## BaB (Nov 17, 2010)

This is the video I watched, I contacted Dave and asked questions. The center is a comb from a langstroth hive he cut to fit the frame work for the KTBH. I have asked everyplace I can think of for someone to sell the comb from a langstroth hive so I can build some of these. I hate the thought but I'm sure there are some hives out there not making it in this weather, I would buy the comb and go get it or pay for shipping.

http://vimeo.com/8911908


----------



## Tara (Jun 17, 2010)

TBH feeder without the risk of importing disease...

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247509

Check it out.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Tara said:


> TBH feeder without the risk of importing disease...
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247509
> 
> Check it out.


Tara you got feeding down pat and your indoor hive is nice too
Thanks I will be doing some of the same 
Thanks again

Tommyt

bab this is Tara's but kinda what I was telling you to make with Plexi


----------



## BaB (Nov 17, 2010)

I see the picture and very interested, no one has contacted me about any comb. Additional picture with a decription on how this was made would be appreciated.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

You can order plastic foundation. It seems like that would work just as well as natural comb for a feeder. I would prefer Tara's method myself.


----------



## Tara (Jun 17, 2010)

Check the link I posted above. I used 2x4 wood, cut down to whatever size was appropriate. You choose how wide to make it (how much do you want it to hold?) and your hive dictates the other measurements. I used thin plastic sheets from Home Depot's glass/plastic sheeting area (near the window section at my store) and Liquid Nails (the blue-label version for plastic bonding). I put newspaper underneath and over and put a weight on top to make sure the plastic bonded well to the wood. Once it set, I melted paraffin wax and poured it inside to coat the wood and make sure any leaks were sealed, and poured the excess back out. 

Seeing some of the other questions you've been asking recently, I'd suggest checking out Beekeeping for Dummies from the library or Barnes and Nobel. It was the first bee book I read and really helped me understand a lot of the basics like how to make syrup, when to feed, and a lot of other things like that.

Good luck!


----------



## BaB (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you, I've started making one and the information you gave is helpful. I made my top board out of 1 full inch thick cedar by 3 7/8 inches wide made the sides and bottom using same material only 5/8 thick and 3 3/4 wide so the plexi glass I'll use will be flush with the edge of the top board. I didn't think abouth the wax but was wondering how to seal the wood knowing I shouldn't use any "wood sealer" on the inside so you solved that problem and I was going to use gorilla glue for wood but like your idea better. I have bought about ever book on the market about Bees and hives including the dummies book, there are very few on KTBH's. I did buy a video only one of many that was very helpful. I know I ask a lot of dumb questions but I have learned so much in this forum and looking forward to the schools I'll be attending next spring that maybe just maybe my girls will be happy here at the circle T ranch.
Thanks


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Tara said:


> ...Once it set, I melted paraffin wax and poured it inside to coat the wood and make sure any leaks were sealed, and poured the excess back out...


Tara,

Why didn't you use beeswax for that? Is there a function issue there? I just wonder because it seems like an obvious thing to do. Was there a reason you went with parafin instead?

Adam


----------



## BaB (Nov 17, 2010)

I have the same question as above about the wax. The Liquid nails didn't work for me, stuck great to the wood but the plexi glas just fell off, I clamped it down good with wood clamps it squished out a little all around the edges looked great but just unclamped it and the sides fell off. Did you rough up the side of the plexi with sand paper?


----------



## Tara (Jun 17, 2010)

Adam--Lol... beeswax costs a lot more per pound than paraffin, and paraffin is easier to get if you've never had a harvest before! This is my first year, so I don't have a surplus of wax hanging around. Some of the old masters talk about using paraffin when making hive-feeders--I don't know if waterproof glues were commonly avaliable back then, so they'd nail it all together and then fill it with liquid paraffin till it quit leaking, then poured the rest out. Anyways, I figured it wouldn't hurt the bees, since cooks seal jars with it when canning.

Liquid Nails... I didn't do a thing to my plastic before glueing. Did you get the gold-and-blue packaging, "Clear: Small projects Silicone Adhesive, Works best on Plastic, Metal, Foam" kind? I followed the directions exactly, laying down a thin bead on both surfaces, spreading it out, pressing them together, then separating them for 5 minutes before pressing back together. I let it sit overnight, so probably about 24 hrs, before messing with it.

Good luck...


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Tara said:


> Adam--Lol... beeswax costs a lot more per pound than paraffin, and paraffin is easier to get if you've never had a harvest before!...Anyways, I figured it wouldn't hurt the bees, since cooks seal jars with it when canning.


Okay, I thought that might be the reasoning. I wondered if the paraffin might have better properties for sealing - it certainly does have better properties in the expense department!

The feeder looks great. 

Adam


----------

